# trophy ridge arrow rest problem



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

I have a drop zone rest with a rip cord that is worn. can the cord be replaced?


----------



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

I cant believe out of all you people no one knows the answer to this? there has to be someone who knows...


----------



## wolf (Jan 6, 2008)

I have replaced the cord with string loop material try to find some the same diameter.You can buy string loop material by the foot and cut it to match.When you take it apart its easy to replace.Trophy ridge also sells a repair kit with the string and new springs .If the rest drops slowly the tubes the arm slides on could have nicks in it and its catching on them .Ed


----------



## econdave (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks Ed, finally someone who knows this ?. never thought of string loop material. Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## mulie4 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, wolf, I see that you have worked on your drop zone rest, do you know where I could get the repair kit for it, and do you know if it comes with the plastic tubes mine are pretty dinged up? Thanks



wolf said:


> I have replaced the cord with string loop material try to find some the same diameter.You can buy string loop material by the foot and cut it to match.When you take it apart its easy to replace.Trophy ridge also sells a repair kit with the string and new springs .If the rest drops slowly the tubes the arm slides on could have nicks in it and its catching on them .Ed


----------

